# Please tell me if I have found the correct location to find the model number of my engine



## BlooBoyd (Jul 22, 2021)

I have a Craftsman ELS725 24 HP Twin Engine on a GT5000 Tractor. I'm trying to find the model number of the engine. I took a picture of the housing where I see numbers. Could this be the model number of the engine??
I need the correct model number to find out the torque specs for the flywheel.
Thanks.
BTW, it looks like the model number is: 446677. Does that make sense??


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

You found them BlooBoyd.


----------



## BlooBoyd (Jul 22, 2021)

FredM said:


> You found them BlooBoyd.


Thanks!!


----------

